

Ask HN: Building a video publishing app in 2 months with only $5,000? - DeafTV

My supervisor challenged me to create an app that showcase video posts (which can be connected to RSS feeds)and make them shareable via all social sites in two months and up to $5,000. I know there are many free app building sites, but with $5,000, I am sure I can make it better than just using free app building site.  What is your advice?
======
patio11
If this is motivated by a business need: Buy a subscription to Wistia for the
next ~13 years, and/or Wistia plus your choice of blogging service.

If this is primarily not about video hosting but instead about getting you
programming practice, this would be an exceptionally difficult first coding
project due to the video and UX angles. A better first project would be
building a basic blog, on which you could e.g. embed Wistia to do the heavy
lifting on the video end of things.

~~~
DeafTV
What if we decided to use embeddable videos from vimeo and youtube?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Wordpress.com:

[http://en.support.wordpress.com/videos/youtube/](http://en.support.wordpress.com/videos/youtube/)

[http://en.support.wordpress.com/feeds/](http://en.support.wordpress.com/feeds/)

If you have better things to do than figure that out yourself, hire a
Wordpress freelancer for a few hours.

Depending on your actual business goals (which you could _also_ discuss with a
freelancer - we love to chat about these things) a service like Wistia really
might be a better bet than e.g. YouTube. For example, a third party's embedded
ads can be kind of jarring in a business context.

------
livestyle
IFTTT (rss) to Tumblr and your done.

~~~
DeafTV
How do I include that into app?

------
michaelscaria
Have you thought about using Heroku?

~~~
DeafTV
I have no coding experience with app development. Other options?

